# Hotdogs for diet



## MarianaGirgus (Nov 28, 2012)

I read before about the 3 days diet that is mainly contains hotdogs so I got the idea that hotdogs are lean meat and good for diet. The Hot Dog Diet - Diet Review 
And me personally was eating more hotdogs before my wedding and I lost lots of weight but I know it's mainly from stress not from special edit. 
But when I googled I found that its high fats and has lots of calories !!! 
I am having like 1 per meal by day ... is it ok with diet?!! what do u think ?!!!


----------



## Slitke (Nov 28, 2012)

Diets don't work.  Grapefruit, cabbage, hot dog... Not gonna help you long term.

You need healthy fats, lean proteins and good carbs every day and these restrictive diets don't do that.

And eating one meal a day is most likely sending your body into storage mode.

Just eat real food, in good portions, and be healthy.


----------



## lyndalou (Nov 28, 2012)

+1 Also exercise is key.


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2012)

Hot dogs are actually a high fat food.

If you want to lose weight, eat less and exercise more.  Simple.


----------



## jennyema (Nov 28, 2012)

Hot dogs are one of the most unhealthy things one can put it their mouth.

They are loaded with fat, sodium and nasty chemicals.  

Someone must have been pulling your leg regarding a "diet" based on hot dogs.  It will ruin your health.


----------



## Addie (Nov 28, 2012)

Ditto Jennyma. Read the label. One of the worst foods for your body. A hot dog far and few between won't kill you, but that is about it. I love hot dogs in their natural casing. But common sense tells me by reading the label, that one is all my body needs. Or should even have. On the rare occassions I do buy them, I buy only four loose ones at the deli counter. I only buy the all beef with natural casings. I may eat two of them and my son get the other two. Most of the time he get three. And I don't mind. I know they are bad for me. Even though I buy the freshest and best ones there are.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Hot dogs are actually a high fat food.
> 
> If you want to lose weight, eat less and exercise more. Simple.


 
Sure... get my hopes up Mariana and then Andy has to provide us with the facts 
No matter. I had two hot dogs about an hour ago. Good stuff


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2012)

Hmm hot dogs for breakfast!  Do you eat them on a bun with scrambled eggs and maple syrup????

I was looking at your signature and thought you should make the underlined part into a link just for kicks.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Hmm hot dogs for breakfast! Do you eat them on a bun with scrambled eggs and maple syrup????
> 
> I was looking at your signature and thought you should make the underlined part into a link just for kicks.


 
Nope, just ketchup on a bun 

You've just given me an idea for my sig


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 28, 2012)

Darn, I clicked on it!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 28, 2012)

And here you are!


----------



## Auntge (Nov 28, 2012)

MarianaGirgus said:


> I read before about the 3 days diet that is mainly contains hotdogs so I got the idea that hotdogs are lean meat and good for diet. The Hot Dog Diet - Diet Review
> And me personally was eating more hotdogs before my wedding and I lost lots of weight but I know it's mainly from stress not from special edit.
> But when I googled I found that its high fats and has lots of calories !!!
> I am having like 1 per meal by day ... is it ok with diet?!! what do u think ?!!!


Hot dogs are high in fat and very high in sodium.  Probably not a good idea if you are trying to lose weight or eat "heart healthy."  There are "all beef" and "turkey" dogs that are better for you, but I haven't acquired a taste for them.

Regular hot dogs, once in awhile, shouldn't be too bad for you.


----------



## lifesaver (Nov 28, 2012)

jennyema said:


> Hot dogs are one of the most unhealthy things one can put it their mouth.
> 
> They are loaded with fat, sodium and nasty chemicals.
> 
> Someone must have been pulling your leg regarding a "diet" based on hot dogs. It will ruin your health.


 

Ditto, Ditto, Ditto!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 28, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> Darn, I clicked on it!



Me, too.


----------



## Vanitas (Nov 28, 2012)

I love hot dogs. They are one of those foods that I don't care about how healthy they are, because they are so yummy! I don't buy them often, but when I do the package is quickly used up.

Okay, I have another confession... when I was a kid, my aunt and I used to eat raw hot dogs whenever she babysat me. Oh are they ever good!


----------



## CWS4322 (Nov 28, 2012)

The last time I bought hot dogs was when I was taking a foster dog to obedience taining class, the hot dogs were for the dog. Not something I would eat or recommend eating, but that is probably just me.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 29, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> The last time I bought hot dogs was when I was taking a foster dog to obedience taining class, the hot dogs were for the dog. Not something I would eat or recommend eating, but that is probably just me.


 
I feel the same way about sushi. And carpaccio for that matter. It probably has something to do with man discovering fire. I prefer not to eat my food raw, but that's probably just me.


----------



## MarianaGirgus (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks all  I will stop it ... I thought its very healthy !!


----------



## MarianaGirgus (Nov 29, 2012)

Do you see any signature in my replies ?!! coz i added it but i can't see


----------



## CraigC (Nov 30, 2012)

Vanitas said:


> Okay, I have another confession... when I was a kid, my aunt and I used to eat raw hot dogs whenever she babysat me. Oh are they ever good!


 
Its ok, they're already cooked.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Nov 30, 2012)

Hot dogs aren't healthy, but I still occasionally have one if I'm at a baseball game. With lots of sauerkraut and brown mustard, of course.


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Hot dogs aren't healthy, but I still occasionally have one if I'm at a baseball game. With lots of sauerkraut and brown mustard, of course.


 
I was gooing to make potato pancakes with a sausage patty. But I have some hot dogs in the fridge and some sauerkraut that I have to use up. So that is my meal for today.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 30, 2012)

Addie said:


> I was gooing to make potato pancakes with a sausage patty. But I have some hot dogs in the fridge and some sauerkraut that I have to use up. So that is my meal for today.



Yum!


----------



## Slitke (Nov 30, 2012)

Ever had potato stuffed hot dogs?  Yeah.  Hubby makes the, a couple times a year as a treat. Slice hot dog almost in half the long way, top with leftover mashed potatoes and shredded cheddar cheese.  Bake until warmed thru and toasty brown.

And no, it's not healthy.  :P


----------



## Addie (Nov 30, 2012)

Slitke said:


> Ever had potato stuffed hot dogs? Yeah. Hubby makes the, a couple times a year as a treat. Slice hot dog almost in half the long way, top with leftover mashed potatoes and shredded cheddar cheese. Bake until warmed thru and toasty brown.
> 
> And no, it's not healthy. :P


 
I am a traditionalist New Englander. Boston Baked Beans with mine.


----------



## Vanitas (Dec 1, 2012)

Slitke said:


> Ever had potato stuffed hot dogs?  Yeah.  Hubby makes the, a couple times a year as a treat. Slice hot dog almost in half the long way, top with leftover mashed potatoes and shredded cheddar cheese.  Bake until warmed thru and toasty brown.
> 
> And no, it's not healthy.  :P


I've never heard of that before - but anything topped with mashed potatoes and/or cheese is more than alright in my books!


----------

